# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Feeding Galaxy Rosbora

## PKB

Hi, just checking if Galaxy Rosbora can be pellet train? Or is feeding Frozen Boon a better alternative.


Need some advise.


Thank you.

----------


## ctzeh

Hi bro, Galaxy Rasboras are now known as celestial pearl danio. Mine eat micro pellets and flakes. Btw where did you get your CPD from? I bought mine from OTF previously, can't seem to find it elsewhere.

----------


## PKB

> Hi bro, Galaxy Rasboras are now known as celestial pearl danio. Mine eat micro pellets and flakes. Btw where did you get your CPD from? I bought mine from OTF previously, can't seem to find it elsewhere.


Hi, thanks for sharing. I got them from Seaview yesterday. Quite well fed and there is no sunken tummy. Still have about 60 - 70 pcs left.

----------


## tiintinn

Saw some in c328, you might wanna check them out  :Smile: 

But does have a little sunken belly

----------


## joeybabooey

Hi buddy

I got a small school of 10 CPDs from C328 about a month back. I did notice sunken bellies but after feeding a diet of micro pellets and they were fine after 3 days. Now happily swimming and also going for food. Just go for it. I believe they will eat pellets readily.

----------


## Emokidz

I get mine from c328. It depends on the stock. THey do come severely malnutritioned at times. So just watch out for those. Mine take pellets readily, daphnia and bbs.

----------


## ne0matr1x

> Hi bro, Galaxy Rasboras are now known as celestial pearl danio. Mine eat micro pellets and flakes. Btw where did you get your CPD from? I bought mine from OTF previously, can't seem to find it elsewhere.


What is OTF?

----------


## Dean

> What is OTF?


Ong Tropical Fish (OTF) Aquarium Farm located at Pasir Ris Farmway 3.

----------


## seihakou

you can try O nip sera, learn this from green chapter

----------

